# Rolls royce Club rally Barnoldswick



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

WE are going to the rolls royce social club this we/end on a rally cant remember which club its with cos of cramp cure but we go to as many as we can
its a realy good rally venue 
handy for skipton shopping etc
and the actual club is very nice (and cheap)
theres always a quiz on friday night and
entertainment on saturday night 
is anyone going 
id love to actually meet a MHF member 
lol
cath


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

hi cath, me and sue only live 3 miles away from Barnoldswick or Barlic as its known locally we`ll call in if passing. tony


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Aye it's only along the road from us but unfortunately we're off to Walesgogogoch for the rally GB so can't make this meet. Like you say it's a handy spot, & although it's the carpark it's nice & flat & the last time i was there the beer was OK too!


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

hi tony 645 
we will be in a autotrail dakota called spot for obvious reasons
plans are~
fri lunch chippy in barlic and mooch round the shops back teatime
going to quiz in club in eve 
sat sleep in skipton for lunch tour of market back tea time and off to club in eve
so you know when we will be in
cu 
Cath


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Barlic*

 any of you ever ridden on t'Barlic Spudroaster?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

no
but it sounds like fun 
im always up for a laugh
my husband is a spud man
and all the things they say are true!!
cath


ps 
i obviously should have asked 
"what is it"


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Barlic*



eddied said:


> any of you ever ridden on t'Barlic Spudroaster?
> saluti,
> eddied


Well before I were born that one Eddie

Cath - it was part of the local train line from Barlic down to Earby, you could have probably walked it quicker


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

so it looks as though you wont be there much


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

sorry
tony i just wanted you not to call if we were out we will basicaly be in most of the mornings and from tea time onwards 
thanks 
cath


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Spudroaster*

 ever seen Thomas the Tank Engine? Him and a carriage were t'Barlick Spudroaster. A 0-4-0 tanker.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

We would have visited for the weekend as we only live down the road in Nelson. Problem is it is a long way for us to get back from Spain.

Have fun Sooty


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

hi cath, called round on saturday morning 10.15 but all your screens were drawn so didnt want to disturb, hope you had a good one. tony


----------

